# One Stick Climbing/Saddle hunting



## Gbrantley85 (Jul 16, 2021)

Just curious if there were any one stick climbers around, if so what has been your experience with it and what are you using? This will be my second year out of the saddle and first year one sticking. I’m using EWO’s ultimate one stick and a cruzr xc saddle. So far so good, but I’ve only got three climbs with it, getting faster and more comfortable with every climb. I’ll admit I giggled at the concept at first, but it’s like a buddy told me, don’t knock it till you try it. Definitely light and versatile.


----------



## Old Man Wisdom (Jul 21, 2021)

I use a full length Hawke Helium stick and a Aero Kestrel Flex saddle.  I like the added length to get more height out of each transition up the tree, and the little added weight doesn`t bother me.  I don`t always one stick it, but in urban hunting I do it more and more.


----------



## Gbrantley85 (Jul 21, 2021)

Old Man Wisdom said:


> I use a full length Hawke Helium stick and a Aero Kestrel Flex saddle.  I like the added length to get more height out of each transition up the tree, and the little added weight doesn`t bother me.  I don`t always one stick it, but in urban hunting I do it more and more.


Are you using a cam cleat with it or versa button? Or something else?


----------



## Barron79 (Jul 21, 2021)

I bought a Phantom saddle, ultimate one-stick from eastern outdoors and I’m rappelling down. I haven’t hunted out of it yet. I bought everything at the end of season last year. Been climbing all of off season. I’m ready to hunt. My whole setup is under 7lbs so it’s like a dream for a mountain hunter.


----------



## Tadder (Jul 22, 2021)

Got a good friend thats got one . He's in his late 50's like me and loves his. I'm sticken with my lock on.


----------



## CroMagnum (Jul 22, 2021)

Barron79 said:


> I bought a Phantom saddle, ultimate one-stick from eastern outdoors and I’m rappelling down. I haven’t hunted out of it yet. I bought everything at the end of season last year. Been climbing all of off season. I’m ready to hunt. My whole setup is under 7lbs so it’s like a dream for a mountain hunter.


Interesting. What are you doing to retrieve your rope once you rappel down? I'm also looking at the Phantom so what are your thoughts?


----------



## Barron79 (Jul 22, 2021)

I hook a carabiner with 40’ of dynaglide string behind my knot then when I rappel down just pull the dynaglide to loosen the loop on the tree. If no limbs it will simply fall to the ground. If limbs you just keep pulling and it pulls the rope all the way through and drops. It’s my first saddle so I can’t compare it to any others but I love it. It’s easy to adjust and super light. My stick is where it’s at though. Super lightweight and I had @Dano sew in a 3 step aider so I can go 6’6” every move. Best tool I have bought for hunting in a long time.


----------



## CroMagnum (Jul 22, 2021)

Smart move and I appreciate the feedback on the Phantom. That'll stay on my wish list


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jul 22, 2021)

Barron79 said:


> I hook a carabiner with 40’ of dynaglide string behind my knot then when I rappel down just pull the dynaglide to loosen the loop on the tree. If no limbs it will simply fall to the ground. If limbs you just keep pulling and it pulls the rope all the way through and drops. It’s my first saddle so I can’t compare it to any others but I love it. It’s easy to adjust and super light. My stick is where it’s at though. Super lightweight and I had @Dano sew in a 3 step aider so I can go 6’6” every move. Best tool I have bought for hunting in a long time.



Do you have the top of stick platform on your one stick?


----------



## Barron79 (Jul 22, 2021)

Gut_Pile said:


> Do you have the top of stick platform on your one stick?


----------



## CroMagnum (Jul 22, 2021)

Barron79 said:


> View attachment 1092388


Nice. I'm really liking that aider


----------



## Barron79 (Jul 22, 2021)

CroMagnum said:


> Nice. I'm really liking that aider


The sticks are custom made so you can have as many aider steps as you want and at what spacing. I went with 3 steps at 12”. To accommodate thick clothing also you can have the platform slanted or flat. I went slanted to help with the angle. Relieves any stress on your ankles.


----------



## Gbrantley85 (Jul 29, 2021)

Barron79 said:


> I bought a Phantom saddle, ultimate one-stick from eastern outdoors and I’m rappelling down. I haven’t hunted out of it yet. I bought everything at the end of season last year. Been climbing all of off season. I’m ready to hunt. My whole setup is under 7lbs so it’s like a dream for a mountain hunter.


Have you had any problems with pine tar getting on your rappel line? I was practicing a few days ago and noticed I couldn’t rappel as fast as usual, come to find out I had some pine tar on my line, once I got past that spot it was as it should be. Just blew my mind for a split second until I figured out what was going on. I’ve come to the conclusion that if I’m in a pine, I’ll use a strap for my bow hanger instead of the screw in kind.


----------



## Barron79 (Jul 29, 2021)

No and I’ve climbed a few pines. Guess I have been lucky. I will be sure to pay attention to that.


----------



## Old Man Wisdom (Aug 10, 2021)

Gbrantley85 said:


> Are you using a cam cleat with it or versa button? Or something else?


I`m using the Cleat cam.  I want to go with amsteel and a versa button though.


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 10, 2021)

Y’all getting me  psyched up….my first year giving the saddle a try and I hope to one stick it one day too!


----------



## Mk20rockeye (Aug 12, 2021)

I bought my cruzr XC towards the end of last season. I used hawk helium’s and they did the job. Now I have the EWO ultimate one stick as well. I have been up a few times and I enjoy the simplicity of it. My confidence goes up with every climb so far. If I hunted on a lease or if 8 had land of my own, I’d stick with more permanent set ups. Since I hunt only public land and archery only, this fills the bill and works great. As for the EWO stick, I love it! Great piece of equipment.


----------



## Gl4di4torRr (Aug 18, 2021)

Gbrantley85 said:


> Just curious if there were any one stick climbers around, if so what has been your experience with it and what are you using? This will be my second year out of the saddle and first year one sticking. I’m using EWO’s ultimate one stick and a cruzr xc saddle. So far so good, but I’ve only got three climbs with it, getting faster and more comfortable with every climb. I’ll admit I giggled at the concept at first, but it’s like a buddy told me, don’t knock it till you try it. Definitely light and versatile.


I tried one sticking but don't really like it. I am too sweaty when I get all setup. I have the cruzr xc, 4 tethrd one sticks and a one step aider.


----------



## dang (Aug 20, 2021)

Gl4di4torRr said:


> I tried one sticking but don't really like it. I am too sweaty when I get all setup. I have the cruzr xc, 4 tethrd one sticks and a one step aider.


I always thought the same thing but I’ve also never tried it. Curious on thoughts from the guys who do it. Just seems like it’s over complicating it to avoid carrying in 3 extra pounds


----------



## Gl4di4torRr (Aug 21, 2021)

dang said:


> I always thought the same thing but I’ve also never tried it. Curious on thoughts from the guys who do it. Just seems like it’s over complicating it to avoid carrying in 3 extra pounds


Yeah, totally. Plenty of videos out there on one sticking and people like it. But 5am on public land 1 mile back when I am solo hunting... No thanks. 3-4 sticks and an aider for the bottom one or two sticks is perfect for me. The tethrd one sticks are only a pound each. Early season, I only need 2-3 sticks anyway.


----------



## dang (Aug 21, 2021)

Gl4di4torRr said:


> Yeah, totally. Plenty of videos out there on one sticking and people like it. But 5am on public land 1 mile back when I am solo hunting... No thanks. 3-4 sticks and an aider for the bottom one or two sticks is perfect for me. The tethrd one sticks are only a pound each. Early season, I only need 2-3 sticks anyway.


Yeah, I guess I’d be curious what people find to be the advantage besides saving weight. I carry my stuff in on a nice frame pack, so a few pounds don’t bug me too much. I’ve seen plenty of videos and in most of them the guy demonstrating goes up one or two sticks and goes “you get the idea” and then comes down all outa breath. I suppose you can go about as high as you care to, so that’s one advantage for sure.


----------



## Gl4di4torRr (Aug 21, 2021)

dang said:


> Yeah, I guess I’d be curious what people find to be the advantage besides saving weight. I carry my stuff in on a nice frame pack, so a few pounds don’t bug me too much. I’ve seen plenty of videos and in most of them the guy demonstrating goes up one or two sticks and goes “you get the idea” and then comes down all outa breath. I suppose you can go about as high as you care to, so that’s one advantage for sure.


What pack do you have? I'm using the eberlestock x2 this season.

So after one sticking, I decided if I take 3-4 sticks in but say for some reason I want to hit 30 feet... I can always take my rappel rope and make one or two moves one sticking and then use my other sticks the rest of the way up. But yeah, for me it was too much energy to do it and it made more noise.


----------



## dang (Aug 21, 2021)

Gl4di4torRr said:


> What pack do you have? I'm using the eberlestock x2 this season.
> 
> So after one sticking, I decided if I take 3-4 sticks in but say for some reason I want to hit 30 feet... I can always take my rappel rope and make one or two moves one sticking and then use my other sticks the rest of the way up. But yeah, for me it was too much energy to do it and it made more noise.


I’ve got a kuiu icon pro. I’ve got the carbon frame and suspension system and then the different sized bags are interchangeable. I’ve got a big 5200 bag (which I bought for an elk hunt) and then the 1800 size bag for round here huntin. That does make good sense about the extra height. What aider do you run off your one-stick stick?


----------



## Gl4di4torRr (Aug 21, 2021)

dang said:


> I’ve got a kuiu icon pro. I’ve got the carbon frame and suspension system and then the different sized bags are interchangeable. I’ve got a big 5200 bag (which I bought for an elk hunt) and then the 1800 size bag for round here huntin. That does make good sense about the extra height. What aider do you run off your one-stick stick?


Well I sold the stick I was using but I bought a 2 step aider from backwoods mobile gear. Now I have a one step aider that is just tubular webbing from rei.


----------



## Theturtle (Aug 28, 2021)

Someone wana explain to me how this works? And wha it really is?


----------



## Gl4di4torRr (Aug 28, 2021)

Theturtle said:


> Someone wana explain to me how this works? And wha it really is?


Lots of YouTube videos on this. DIY Sportsman has a good video on it.


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 28, 2021)

I have a 1 step aider for my bottom step as well, but am thinking of purchasing a 5 step aider or two. The more I play in the saddle the more I’m enjoying it and tweaking as I go.


----------



## Theturtle (Aug 29, 2021)

Gl4di4torRr said:


> Lots of YouTube videos on this. DIY Sportsman has a good video on it.


That’s insane


----------



## Gl4di4torRr (Aug 29, 2021)

bfriendly said:


> I have a 1 step aider for my bottom step as well, but am thinking of purchasing a 5 step aider or two. The more I play in the saddle the more I’m enjoying it and tweaking as I go.


Instead of a longer aider, I just use a one step aider and move it as I go. I usually only have to use it once or twice.


----------



## CroMagnum (Aug 29, 2021)

Tadder said:


> Got a good friend thats got one . He's in his late 50's like me and loves his. I'm sticken with my lock on.


I'm in my 50's and this will be my first year saddle hunting.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 29, 2021)

What are some manufacturers names of the tree saddles


----------



## dang (Aug 29, 2021)

blood on the ground said:


> What are some manufacturers names of the tree saddles


Terhrd, Latitude, Cruzr, Trophyline….I know there are others.


----------



## Gl4di4torRr (Aug 29, 2021)

blood on the ground said:


> What are some manufacturers names of the tree saddles


Another good video


----------



## Gl4di4torRr (Aug 29, 2021)

blood on the ground said:


> What are some manufacturers names of the tree saddles


I went with the Cruzr xc after using a sit drag for a year


----------



## Stump06 (Sep 5, 2021)

Gbrantley85 said:


> Have you had any problems with pine tar getting on your rappel line? I was practicing a few days ago and noticed I couldn’t rappel as fast as usual, come to find out I had some pine tar on my line, once I got past that spot it was as it should be. Just blew my mind for a split second until I figured out what was going on. I’ve come to the conclusion that if I’m in a pine, I’ll use a strap for my bow hanger instead of the screw in kind.



I use a strap all the time now. Actually doesn't take as long as screwing in a hanger


----------



## hikingthehills (Sep 14, 2021)

Has any of yall ever dropped your climbing stick while 20 foot up a tree?


----------



## dang (Sep 14, 2021)

hikingthehills said:


> Has any of yall ever dropped your climbing stick while 20 foot up a tree?


No, but I’m running my sticks buckleless this year, and Saturday morning my top stick had quite a bit of “give” before it settled in and bit. Enough to make me think twice and google search some daisy chain attachment methods ? …I’d imagine the one stick guys could just repel down if they did drop their stick


----------



## Mk20rockeye (Sep 14, 2021)

hikingthehills said:


> Has any of yall ever dropped your climbing stick while 20 foot up a tree?


Knock on wood, not yet. I am sure it will happen, especially once it gets cold.  I have a hand ascender in my pack in case I drop the stick or anything else major. Just rappel down and shimmy back up the rope.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 14, 2021)

30 foot of para cord and a rubberized “S” hook would retrieve it without noise and climbing twice. That’s what I would tote.


----------



## marshdawg (Sep 14, 2021)

Barron79 said:


> View attachment 1092388


How much did that EWO one stick set up cost?  I'm looking at it pretty hard.


----------



## Gl4di4torRr (Sep 14, 2021)

hikingthehills said:


> Has any of yall ever dropped your climbing stick while 20 foot up a tree?


Do you rappel down?


----------



## Barron79 (Sep 15, 2021)

marshdawg said:


> How much did that EWO one stick set up cost?  I'm looking at it pretty hard.


Just under $300 with 3 aiders sewn on it


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 15, 2021)

Just want to add that I love hunting out of my saddle. Shot my big deer Sunday in it.


----------



## Mk20rockeye (Sep 15, 2021)

This weekend was my first weekend hunting out of my saddle with new gear. It was pretty nice to be able to swing around the trees keeping it between the deer and myself. Busted a nice doe for my first compound kill. I am hooked. Plus the rappel down, well, is just fun.


----------



## bfriendly (Oct 17, 2021)

Mk20rockeye said:


> This weekend was my first weekend hunting out of my saddle with new gear. It was pretty nice to be able to swing around the trees keeping it between the deer and myself. Busted a nice doe for my first compound kill. I am hooked. Plus the rappel down, well, is just fun.


Congrats!! I sat in my leaner Friday and all I could think of was how much more comfy the saddle is versus the bench seat that had my butt falling asleep. I’m bout to be exclusively saddle hunter/one sticker.
 I have two cam cleats and 50’ cord coming. I’m gonna try them on my 20” and also try one sticking with the full 36”.  My biggest issue has been moving the stick without disconnecting the looped strap that came with it. It’s a pain to just get the loop to spread, so the cam cleat and cord should make a huge difference. 
 And rappelling down is just way too much fun(and safer) to descend any other way! Also, to hang my gear I’ve settled on a strap with a quick connect(they came with my boat cover so I have a bunch) and S hooks. I dropped my ATC Device and was able to use one to fish it up. Same day I let my bow retriever rope hit the ground. I put an S hook on the end of my rappel rope and was able to fish it back up. Still a ways to go, but I have seen the light and this what I’m doing from here on out…….gonna have to have a yard sale soon!


----------



## Coreypnich (Nov 29, 2021)

One stick/rappel here too. By far my favorite mobile setup I’ve ever had. I’m using a Tethrd mantis, predator xl, and Tethrd one stick with 2 step ultimaider. Looking to upgrade saddles to cruzr or latitude within the next week once I decide which one.


----------



## Gl4di4torRr (Nov 29, 2021)

Coreypnich said:


> One stick/rappel here too. By far my favorite mobile setup I’ve ever had. I’m using a Tethrd mantis, predator xl, and Tethrd one stick with 2 step ultimaider. Looking to upgrade saddles to cruzr or latitude within the next week once I decide which one.


I really like my cruzr


----------



## Coreypnich (Nov 29, 2021)

Well I went ahead and ordered the method 2 from latitude today, their Black Friday deal just tempted me too much!


----------



## feathersnantlers (Nov 30, 2021)

I don't know much about brands and what's out there for a one stick with a platform topper. Looks like EWO is the best with the size of sticks options, that wire handle pokes up top for easy grabbing, and different platforms to pick. 

Are there other options for one sticking?


----------



## CroMagnum (Nov 30, 2021)

I've ordered my EWO One Stick with UP platform and rapelling gear.  Can't wait for the mailman to bring it to me.  I've decided to go with the Drey LL saddle as it seems to be almost universally considered very comfortable if not the most comfortable


----------



## dang (Nov 30, 2021)

Coreypnich said:


> Well I went ahead and ordered the method 2 from latitude today, their Black Friday deal just tempted me too much!


I really like the look of the method 2. Know a guy that uses it and loves it. I may give it a shot. The phantom does everything I need it to with no complaints but I still may make an un-necessary upgrade at some point


----------



## Coreypnich (Dec 1, 2021)

I will post an update on how I like the method 2 once I get to spend a little time with it. My next upgrade will probably be to try an ultimate one stick with U.P. On top.


----------



## Redwood1199 (Dec 9, 2021)

Gbrantley85 said:


> Just curious if there were any one stick climbers around, if so what has been your experience with it and what are you using? This will be my second year out of the saddle and first year one sticking. I’m using EWO’s ultimate one stick and a cruzr xc saddle. So far so good, but I’ve only got three climbs with it, getting faster and more comfortable with every climb. I’ll admit I giggled at the concept at first, but it’s like a buddy told me, don’t knock it till you try it. Definitely light and versatile.


I have the same setup but I have the 2 pannel Cruzr saddle. It's been interesting I still have issues finding the right tree especially this time of year. I just ordered a couple of Bullman steps to give me more mobility. I love the versatility of having so little to carry in but sometimes I feel that I might Try the Ultimate one stick with the scout platform instead of the UP. Then bring my predator to Give me another option when in the tree.


----------

